
Mathematician Michael Atiyah claims he has proven the Riemann hypothesis - ducaale
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2018/09/skepticism-surrounds-renowned-mathematician-s-attempted-proof-160-year-old-hypothesis
======
plopilop
Not knowledgeable enough for reading the paper but it's been made pretty clear
that it's not a valid proof. From what I read Atiyah is losing his
mathematical abilities (he's 89), and that by respect for the great
mathematician he was, most experts refuse to publicly comment the result. It's
kind of sad.

~~~
throwaway8879
The overwhelming majority of r/math agrees with what you say. The consensus is
that the organizers were foolish to let someone like Atiyah present his talk,
given his age and the recent passing of his wife.

